# Forza 3 Gymkhana??



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

So I was on youtube last night watching random videos.

As always with youtube I started out watching dogs on skateboards, which lead me to acoustic cover versions of songs, which eventually lead me to some awesome Ken Block Gymkhana (This is a common thing when I go on youtube it seems).

Anyway, after watching Kenny from the Block doing his thing, i noticed a video that was Forza 3 gymkhana.

Watched the video and the guy was drifting through warehouses etc like Mr block does.

I'm guessing this is a DLC pack or something, if it is would someone mind pointing out which one, as it is something I would like to have!!


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

Its one of the benchmark tracks, pretty sure its layout A


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah its the Square/Rectangle shaped Benchmark track :thumb:

Has a couple of obstacles in the middle of the straights, lamposts and a nice hanger which you can whizz in and out of


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for this guys, downloaded the bench mark pack yesterday.

Its quite a cool arena, now for some drifty action


----------

